# What color is this pigeon?



## T Kim (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi All! 

First I'd like to thank all the "pros" for being so helpful with beginners like me! The info I've gotten on this site has been really helpful and is appreciated!

This is one of my new young pigeons. He seems to be getting prettier all the time! Can anyone tell me what his coloring is called? Thanks so much!!!

Well, I THINK I attached the photo! We will see!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like opal to me, I'm not very good with the opals (dominant or recessive) I've never bred one. If the tail bar is washed out (as it appears to be) then it's probably one of the opals. Very cool


----------



## T Kim (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! It was donated to my preschool along with some others, and I'm just learning about colors, etc... Again, thank you for your help!


----------

